# Any fufilment services to recommend?



## LDD (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm currently looking at PrintAura to print and fulfill the orders for me, but I was wondering if you guys know of any less well-known companies out there that do the same thing. I don't need any storefront or anything, since my website will have the shopping cart software to process these stuff etc. Just need a POD printer.
(I've looked at tshirt-gang but the prices are kinda high)

I've also contacted some of the companies listed here:
Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

But it seems they don't do POD.

(obviously, Cafepress, Zazzle, Printfection etc... are out of the question. Who wants to pay $15 - $19 for a blank white t-shirt alone and that's not even including the cost of my mark-up and shipping!)

Tks!
LDD


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi LDD, you might want to check out DynamicWear.com. We started this company last year and we're coming out of beta and have a couple of clients up and running. If this is interests you go ahead and private message me and we can discuss.


----------



## JulieMenso (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi LDD,

Have you used teesprings.com?

Extremely easy platform for all your t-shirt business designs, sales and shipments!


----------



## BP6988 (Dec 28, 2013)

Where are you based?

BP


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

We're in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

we do it, check out our site below.


----------



## indyworx (Apr 21, 2013)

Shameless plug for my own company 

INDYworx (indyworx.com)

Relatively new, been around for 9 months, currently have (3) Kornits and do 5,000 shirts per month for 2-3 large companies and about 50 smaller sites.

Hit me up at [email protected] if you'd like to learn more information.

Example of pricing Gildan 2000 shirt with print up to 16x20- $17 including shipping.

Thanks


----------

